# Calling UK mobile from HK



## lost-in-hk

Hi all, I will be moving to HK in Jan and will need to call UK mobile. Any suggestions on the cheapest mobile provider in HK or IDD card for me to do so? Cheers.


----------



## lost-in-hk

LES89 said:


> Why don't you use a VOIP phone?...


Sorry not quite techy, you mean like Skype? Other party does not have it


----------



## MichaelS

lost-in-hk said:


> Sorry not quite techy, you mean like Skype? Other party does not have it


The other party doesn't have to have skype, you can call any phone number with skype. With no subscription plan, you can call the UK for about 1 pence ($.02 USD) per minute, or they have unlimited plans for a monthly fee (but i don't use it enough to have one of those).

I use an iphone (an ipod touch, actually) and a wifi connection to make these types of long distance calls. Of course, you can use a computer too, and probably numerous other types of smart phones/devices.


----------



## rksidhu

I would just get a Peoples China Mobile or other IDD pay as you go card or get a contract (if that's what you prefer) and then sign up to Rebtel (without sounding like a massive plug for them!) where you pay 10USD for credit and then select the numbers on a website that you want to call. You are then sent a local HK number which you dial whenever you want to call your UK numbers (so for example - Home UK would be an 8 digit HK number) that way the local call is next to nothing and then you're only paying a few US Cents a minute for the call to the UK. I use it all the time as you can't always guarantee that you're going to be back home and in front of a computer to use skype! 

Hope that's left you suitably confused!


----------



## dunmovin

rksidhu said:


> I would just get a Peoples China Mobile or other IDD pay as you go card or get a contract (if that's what you prefer) and then sign up to Rebtel (without sounding like a massive plug for them!) where you pay 10USD for credit and then select the numbers on a website that you want to call. You are then sent a local HK number which you dial whenever you want to call your UK numbers (so for example - Home UK would be an 8 digit HK number) that way the local call is next to nothing and then you're only paying a few US Cents a minute for the call to the UK. I use it all the time as you can't always guarantee that you're going to be back home and in front of a computer to use skype!
> 
> Hope that's left you suitably confused!


since the PRC have announced that they intend to ban Skype, to protect(control) the national revenues(and content) and where HK has autonomous rule and the local politicans defend that as best they can, I would suggest getting a proxy server to re route your traffic. A simple google search will give you the info you need


----------



## HK_Brit

lost-in-hk said:


> Hi all, I will be moving to HK in Jan and will need to call UK mobile. Any suggestions on the cheapest mobile provider in HK or IDD card for me to do so? Cheers.


A very cheap method is get one of the calling cards. A 100 HKD card gets about 2 hours of calls. Does not seem to vary much depending if you are callina land line or mobile.
It is a bit fiddly but works out cheap.
There are lots of small shops selling cards near Wan Chai MTR . I used "Chat Chat" card it seems to work the best.


----------

